# S13 180SX CA18DET vs 1.5-2nd Gen DSM AWD Turbo which one? (RWD vs AWD debate?)



## Daemos (Jun 6, 2003)

So, one of my friends brought up a pretty good point, I live in a city dubbed "winterpeg" and although I see RWD cars driven all the time during our winters, (A supercharged Camaro, Mustang GTs, my Uncles CLK 500, Bmws, mustangs, 240sxs etc)

So I guess this brings up the age ol' AWD vs RWD 

So currently I can either get a 180SX with a CA18DET (or even just a normal 240SX w/KA24DE) for the same price of 1.5 gen to maybe a 2nd gen DSM AWD.

Now currently there is NO doubt in my mind that RWD is more fun to drive than AWD. I've driven alot of cars, 350Z, WRX, M3, G35 coupes, the new G35x (blehhhhh)

However, my experience with AWD cars is limited

So between those two cars what would you choose?

This car will be driven all year round
I want a reliable low 12 second car in the 1/4 mile
and most of my driving will be done in city, street and AUTOX  

Help me decide please ><


----------



## Mini-Skyline (Sep 12, 2003)

I cant speak so much about nissans as my knowledge and experience with them are limited. But to have a reliable 12 sec. dsm is gonna cost you money and lots of upkeep. DSMs are notorious for being unreliable, its why I have a trusty AAA membership. But still cant beat a dsm when it comes to bang for the buck and awd is awesome in the snow.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'd rather have 4wd you have more control


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

12 seconds is fast. im pretty sure drift would agree, that wont be reliable. 

how can you get a 180?

and if its a daily driver and you get plenty of snow, AWD may be the better choice....


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

he lives in canada. i'm guessing winnepeg. if you want 12's and something you can drive in the snow you better go with AWD then. you wont be able to keep something on the road that is RWD and does 12's.


----------



## Daemos (Jun 6, 2003)

Yes I live in winnipeg.

How can I get a 180? Winnipeg has a 15 year import exemption law.

Yes I'm looking for a 12 second car...but I plan to have a Power FC and custom boost maps for various things. Like winter 

My buddy's WRX has like "speed" "valet" "alarm" and "economy" mode. Pretty neat, I'm just gonna have summer race, summer, and winter (basically no or little boost  )


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> he lives in canada. i'm guessing winnepeg.


good guess  j/k


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

going for 12's, you'll have a larger turbo with more lag, so you wont hit full boost til probably 3500 anyways. of course, it is easier to just not drive the car in winter. i'd buy a beater.


----------



## Mini-Skyline (Sep 12, 2003)

BTW what the hell is a 1.5 gen dsm?


----------



## Daemos (Jun 6, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> going for 12's, you'll have a larger turbo with more lag, so you wont hit full boost til probably 3500 anyways. of course, it is easier to just not drive the car in winter. i'd buy a beater.


Unless if I use the Disco Potato turbo or a HKS2530-2535, boost should be on around 3000, but yea, beater = more money since I gotta store the other car somewhere, insurance etc.


----------



## Daemos (Jun 6, 2003)

Mini-Skyline said:


> BTW what the hell is a 1.5 gen dsm?


I call the "1.5" gen DSM (looking at an eagle talon) when they got rid of the pop up headlights on the 1st gen, so 92-94.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I got a video of Touge AWD vs RWD. This is how it matched up....




*1st*

Tshuchiya street AE86 vs. stock Subaru Impreza WRX STi [winner AE86]

*2nd*

Amuse S2000 vs. Boss Mitsubishi EVO VII [winner EVO uphill, S2000 downhill]

*3rd*

Brig Omega CSP Nissan S15 Silvia vs. Advan Garage Kameda Impreza [winner Impreza]


----------



## Yellow4g63 (Aug 29, 2002)

*...........................*

Awd is lots of fun till you get on the FWY lol. Then your moving 4 wheels vs the guy next to you who has 2 to power. Not to say you can't over come that. In fact it's easy Big turbo. The Market for DSM's is pretty big so parts won't be hard to find. And you can set it up to Drag Race or Road Race.


----------



## Go4Long (Mar 10, 2003)

there is deffinately something to be said for being to leap outta the hole...if you've ever raced against a awd car with not much done to it in anything 2wd, basically what will happen(depending on your car) is the AWD launch pwns you...then you spend the rest of the 1/4 mile attempting to catch up. yes, rwd is lotsa fun because you can slide it around...but like they say, if you are looking to have a 12 second car then you aren't going to be able to keep it on the road in the winter if it's rwd...trust me...I drove an 89 Camaro with a 350 through the Calgary winter two years ago, even on Arctic Alpins that thing didn't have any traction at all...and that was far from a 12 second car.


----------

